# bent fish disease



## bstaffo1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I am looking for information on bent fish disease. Is anyone familiar with it? If so, is it curable? I have a betta that got sick yesterday, and today she is bent and cannot swim very well. I'm afraid she's going to die.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

im not familiar, but is there chance she got caught against a filter?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

All the standard questions here:

How long have you had your betta?
What size tank?
Cleaning routine and frequency?
Feeding schedule?
Do you have a way of testing your water (we like using API's liquid testing kit for everything)?
What kind of filter do you have on there, if any?


----------

